# Mainboard für Ryzen 5 2600x



## Poith (19. August 2018)

*Mainboard für Ryzen 5 2600x*

Guten Abend Community,

mein Warenkorb ist mit einem AMD Ryzen 5 2600x sowie einem EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 Tower Kühler befüllt.
Nun fehlt mir aber noch ein passendes Mainboard, um die Bestellung abzuschließen.

Nach einiger Recherche war ich nicht viel klüger.

Wird es ein X470 oder ein B450? 
Da ich nicht vorhabe zu übertankten (daher auch ein 2600x) denke ich eher an einen B450.
Dennoch ist ein X470 vielleicht zukunftssicherer für neue CPU's und in der Kühlung und Spannungsversorgung besser.

Dann gibt es so viele Modelle die in verschiedenen Foren empfohlen werden ...

ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming K4
ASRock B450 PRO4
MSI B450 TOMAHAWK
Asus Prime B450-Plus 

ASRock X470 Master SLI
Asus Prime X470-Pro

und mehr ...

Ich tendiere zum ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming K4, da bei ASRock das BIOS sehr gut (gut durchschaubar) sein soll.


Aber wie ihr seht, keine leichte Entscheidung für mich.
Vielleicht gibt es von euch noch einige Vorschläge und/oder Ideen.


Gruß,
Poith


----------



## moonshot (19. August 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für Ryzen 5 2600x*

Übertakten oder nicht übertakten hat bei AMD nichts mit den Consumer Chipsätzen zu tun. X470 hat SLI Support und mehr Sata/usb Anschlüsse. Und sind meist höherwertig ausgestattet.

Was ist dir denn wichtig und wie viel willst du ausgeben?

Ich finde die ASRock Biose recht verwirrend, aber das ist Ansichtssache. Das Gaming K4 wäre mir aber zu billig


----------



## Poith (19. August 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für Ryzen 5 2600x*

Okay, ich fasse kurz zusammen was mit wichtig ist:
- Preis/Leistung sollte stimmen (+/- bis 150€), aber ich denke bei meinen Anforderungen genügt ein eher günstiges Mainboard
- kein Übertakten angedacht
- gute Verarbeitung (Spannungsversorgung, Kühlung? kenne mich da nicht aus)
- ich brauche keine besondere und vielen Anschlüsse
- Onboard-Sound ist auch nicht so wichtig, da ich eine Soundkarte benutze
- zukunftssicher? bis 2020 sollen ja die kommendes CPU's auf AM4 laufen(wer weiß wie lange ich noch Interesse an und Zeit fürs Zocken haben werde)
- RAM mit 3200 Mhz handhaben (Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit)

Und wieso ist dir das Gaming K4 zu billig?
Was würdest du mit meinen wenigen Anforderungen vorschlagen, was nicht zu billig ist?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. August 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für Ryzen 5 2600x*

Solange du nicht übertakten willst reicht eigentlich jedes 450er Board vollkommen aus.

Und das kommende AM4 CPUs viel mehr Leistung "ziehen" das sie auf solchen Boards die Spawas überlastet halte ich auch für eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## RivaTNT2 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für Ryzen 5 2600x*

Ich hab den Vorgänger von diesem hier und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Für den Preis finde ich die Ausstattung auch ordentlich.
ASRock B450M Pro4 ab €' '76,90 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Poith (20. August 2018)

*AW: Mainboard für Ryzen 5 2600x*

Vielen Danke für eure Antworten.
Ich habe nun das ASRock B450M Pro4 genommen und hoffe es hält stabil meine 3200Mhz RAM und hat genug Platz für meine Soundkarte.

Hat es irgendeinen Vorteil für mich, wenn ich das ATX statt dem mATX Board nehme? Ich hoffe zwischen den zwei PCIe Slots ist genügend Platz für Grafikkarte (bald kommt eine Vega 64 dazu) und der Soundkarte.

Gruß,
Poith


----------

